# Fender rivets



## baronvoncatania (Mar 3, 2015)

How do you keep the fender rivets from rotating when you are tightening the nut on the under side? There no slot in the top of the rivet to hold it in place.  Thanks  jim


----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2015)

Try a lock washer between the fender and the nut.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2015)

I've seen some that are supplied with "internal teeth" lock washers, might work better than the split type, more chance of grabbing the threads on the rivet:


----------



## baronvoncatania (Mar 3, 2015)

*Washers*

Huh, I have a small bag of fender rivets, with nuts but no lock washers. Hopefully I can find some at the hardware store.

Thanks Guys!   jim


----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2015)

They are easy to find at any hardware store.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Guys,
   I always get my fender Rivets from Florida Fasteners, and they have the little teeth under the rivet head that locks it in place
so it won't turn when you tighten them. The nut part also has the star washer attached to it. Once installed, they look just like
an original rivet............Wayne


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 3, 2015)

Florida Fasteners are great....


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 3, 2015)

*halfatruck*

Yes, Florida Fastener rivets are great. Florida fasteners also sells tons of other cool parts very cheap. I bought new hinge pins for my Chevy S-10 doors.
 They were a perfect fit and they cost about $4.00 per pair!.........Wayne


----------



## eguti66 (Mar 4, 2015)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey Guys,
> I always get my fender Rivets from Florida Fasteners, and they have the little teeth under the rivet head that locks it in place
> so it won't turn when you tighten them. The nut part also has the star washer attached to it. Once installed, they look just like
> an original rivet............Wayne




Do you have a link for the rivets?  I looked up florida fastener but I got a couple of sites


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 4, 2015)

here's one of their listings on Ebay........
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-Vint...ivet-screws-nuts-10-24x3-8/371097678173?rt=nc


----------

